# down regulation question



## squirrels (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

I'm pretty new to the site. First icsi for mf issues.

I'm currently down regulating with buserelin injections. On day 14 today and no sign of af. Is it common to take this long to DR? I normally have 29 day cycles so I'm 4 days late now.

I'm just worried that I'm not responding to the drugs as I'm not even sure if I'm getting any side effects....I'm very tired but not sleeping well so may be that rather than the drugs.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi and welcome   

I normally have a bleed after a week or so after starting down reg but I guess everyone is different.  I'm in a new cycle now and I had my normal period the day I started down reg and never had another bleed, which all is fine.  Give your clinic a ring to ask them about it.  Hope I don't upset you by saying this but have you taken a pregnancy test - I've read that some girls have started the drugs then discovered they are pregnant.  

When I did my first medicated IUI cycles and my first IVF one I was very tired but couldn't hardly sleep and put this down to the side effects though I think stress also played a part.  

Wishing you lots of luck    

Charlie x


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

hello, on my first cycle i was down regged for 4 weeks before i was ready to start stimms. i had to change my drugs after 2 weeks also. its normal for it to happen so try not to worry hon x


----------



## lizziesiddal (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Squirrels,

Perfectly normal to have delayed AF during D/R.  My AF usually comes 16 days after starting D/R, some women even later.  Just wait a few days, and if it still hasn't arrived and you're concerned, phone your clinic.  

Best of luck, my sweet. x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Mine was 3 days late and usually as regular as clockwork.

Sue


----------



## squirrels (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. 

Af arrived today (hurray!....never been so happy to see it!). Glad to hear the delay isn't a bad sign for things to come.

Helen xx


----------



## Cherry town (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi all I'm also on shutdown day 10 and my bleed was late the #1 IVF/ICSI. Feeling really poop as have developed an ear infection so GP has given some me  antibiotics not sure if onto take so calling FC tomorrow . My boobs are bit sore so can't be long now for stimms.


----------



## squirrels (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Cherry town

Hope you are feeling better now & you get to stimms soon.

x


----------



## Cherry town (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for your kind words, have taken today off work after a hectic deadline, ear still sore so having a duvet day   how are you doing?

Cherry


----------

